# I want this T!



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 12, 2008)

Its a Cobalt Blue (Haplopelma lividum).We have it at the store I work at. I'm the only person out of all the people that work there that has held it so far. It is extremely aggressive but its a beautiful tarantula. Who wants to send me $50?


----------



## Staley (Mar 12, 2008)

Thats awesome. Just stuff it in your pocket and walk out


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 12, 2008)

psh, i wish. im thinking that if its there for any longer that my manager might just give it to me.  i've taken old beat up reptiles home before. only thing is that this is a $50 T.

but seriously, if anyone wants to you know, give me $50 feel free.


----------



## thedude (Mar 12, 2008)

i would say get it but not for 30$$... ive seen cheaper lol i think i got mine at half the price


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 12, 2008)

thedude said:


> i would say get it but not for 30$$... ive seen cheaper lol i think i got mine at half the price


well i do get 30% off, so that will help a little bit. but like i said before, i might just wait for my manager to just give it to me.


----------



## Staley (Mar 12, 2008)

50 is about what you would pay online.

30 + 20shipping.

so its not a good deal or a bad one. Atleast you get to see what you are getting.


----------



## thedude (Mar 12, 2008)

Staley said:


> 50 is about what you would pay online.
> 
> 30 + 20shipping.
> 
> so its not a good deal or a bad one. Atleast you get to see what you are getting.


haha i alwase forget about shipping... yeah it is a good deal i would get her


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 12, 2008)

and my 30% off that $50 brings that down to $35. I'm highly considering it now. I'd still rather get her for free.


----------



## thedude (Mar 12, 2008)

haha who wouldnt... but 35 is a pretty good price on these guys


----------



## Profkrakatoa (Mar 12, 2008)

jon.rothweiler said:


> well i do get 30% off, so that will help a little bit. but like i said before, i might just wait for my manager to just give it to me.


Whenever you're showing it to prospective customer, play up the bad traits and scare them so it remains unsold, and you can get it just to make room!


----------



## Lynnsdragons (Mar 12, 2008)

Very nice....


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 12, 2008)

All I can think of when I look at that picture is how easily it could become startled and dart off your hand to fall all that way to a hard linoleum floor. 

Reminds me of a story Becca told about some pet store guy who just had to take out a rosie to show her, she didn't want him to. He did it anyway and it darted off his hand and splatted onto the floor.


----------



## Nich (Mar 12, 2008)

If you were smart about it you would find a way up the anty, and sell it to someone. Give them a proprer intro on it, give care details, and then send em here.....= P The more inverts you sell, the more theyll give towards your order on inverts....Just a lil' deathco insight. They do orders every week right?


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 12, 2008)

yes they do. but heres the thing, me and my manager are real tight and if i want something she'll order it for me. im having her order me a thai tiger (Cyriopagopus paganus) this weekend, they only go for $15 there.

but back to the cobalt. shes going to be mine here soon, we get these coupons called jacks bucks for making quota for the quarter and what not, i get $20 dollars worth this weekend, $15 out of my own pocket wont be too bad.


----------



## JayzunBoget (Mar 12, 2008)

*Just do it!*

I think for a sexable H. lividum that you can work with barehanded and that you have seen eat for weeks is a bargain at $50 and a steal at $35. Plus, consider that you would also, in a small way, help support one of the rare pet store out there that offer decent Ts. Hopefully that is worth something to you.


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah it is for sure. its hard to find pet stores with decent Ts, im surprised at some of the ones we are capable of getting.


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 12, 2008)

Is it very mellow?
I also would be worried that it would shoot off my hand, or give me a nice chomp


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 13, 2008)

they are known as an aggressive species but this one isnt too bad, its just very skittish, which makes me realize i shouldnt of been holding it so high in the air, haha.


----------



## von_z (Mar 15, 2008)

Stop being such a cheap bastard and buy the thing!!!!!! lol


----------



## syndicate (Mar 15, 2008)

dont buy it!support CB lividum!theres plenty out there.theres no reason to be buying wc adults when theres tons of cb h.lividum to be found cheap from lots of dealers.


----------



## pinktoe23 (Mar 15, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> Is it very mellow?
> I also would be worried that it would shoot off my hand, or give me a nice chomp


Yeah me too! Jon.rothweiler, is it eating? Is it usually this docile? how long have you guys had it in the shop? Is it just me or I'd be kinda wary (sp.? ) to buy any WC lividum that mellow. Could it maybe be sick and weak and why not displaying its usual defensive behaviour known to this sp.? Yes, I do know there will always be exceptions that will let you handle them but I'd just be sure this is the case and not that it's sick in any way before getting it. 

Having said that...if it's fully healthy I'm jeaulous! I'd love to get one that mellow and pretty!


----------



## Gold Skulltula (Mar 15, 2008)

WOW, an H. Lividum that you can hold in your hand?  I think that's a pretty good deal for an adult, although it would be nice to know a bit more history about the animal before you buy it.  The pet store probably can't supply that.

I think I got my H. Lividum for about $35 at a pet store.. ;P 
I went to the same place recently though, and they've got their prices for Ornamentals and an H. Lividum up to about $60-70.  Guess I jumped in at the right time!


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 15, 2008)

yeah it tried to bite me today.

its showing a little more aggression then before.

i still want to buy it tho


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 15, 2008)

Let me be a arsh hole once again.

You handle ... a super hyper ultra aggressive tarantula as you say, when you don't know a thing about them its obvious, and do all this  ... 4 to 5 feet high with such a big abdomen that could rupture in a bad 5 inch fall.

Just my input, people don't seems to realize how stupid all this is. Why you absolutely want this spider, Im wondering ...


----------



## AlainL (Mar 15, 2008)

CedrikG said:


> Let me be a arsh hole once again.
> 
> You handle ... a super hyper ultra aggressive tarantula as you say, when you don't know a thing about them its obvious, and do all this  ... 4 to 5 feet high with such a big abdomen that could rupture in a bad 5 inch fall.
> 
> Just my input, people don't seems to realize how stupid all this is. Why you absolutely want this spider, Im wondering ...


I agree 100%, you are not a arsh hole Cedrik, your saying the truth.


----------



## seanbond (Mar 16, 2008)

this type of spider is not meant to be held. really none of them are, we just feel like we need to hold the more docile sp, which i havent done since i was lie 12-13 rs old. if its not acting defensive when you go to hold it, thats red flags buddy b/c normally they wouldnt let you touch them with a 10 foot pole. hopefully its ok. if you wanna hold something get a anole or a rosea, lividums are good to "LOOK" at.


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 16, 2008)

i realize this now, thats why i joined these forums, to learn more about it. thanks for all the input, fellas.


----------



## AlainL (Mar 16, 2008)

jon.rothweiler said:


> i realize this now, thats why i joined these forums, to learn more about it. thanks for all the input, fellas.


At least you learn something out of this 

Even if it would be a non defensive t, they are not a pet to be manipulated


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 16, 2008)

i know this now, i understand that some ts CAN be held but its still not best, and then there are others that you shouldnt mess with at all.


----------



## SNAFU (Mar 16, 2008)

Good luck with your new find jon. I would'nt try to handle my 4.5" female Lividum if you paid me.   It's on my "Hands Off" list along with my 6"+ C.Crawshayi and my L. Parahybana thats 5.5" but thinks she's 12" and will attack anything that enters hers enclosure, and my N. Chromatus thats only about 3.25" Yeah, sad- I'm 6'3" and a little 3" spider makes me nervous, I admit it... .


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 16, 2008)

haha, yeah, im thinking about putting a dont handle sign on its cage when i get it. my little brothers like to show their friends my rose and my pinktoe to their friends, they know that they are generally harmless. i dont want a 10 year old reaching in a cobalts cage and getting bit, i wouldnt hear the end of it.


----------



## Derek W. (Mar 16, 2008)

jon.rothweiler said:


> haha, yeah, im thinking about putting a dont handle sign on its cage when i get it. my little brothers like to show their friends my rose and my pinktoe to their friends, they know that they are generally harmless. i dont want a 10 year old reaching in a cobalts cage and getting bit, i wouldnt hear the end of it.


I would also imagine the effects of the already potent venom would be much worse on a 10 year old...perhaps instead of a sign a lock and key is in order lol. Nice find though...I wish the crappy pet stores I live near had more of a selection


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 16, 2008)

jacks has a pretty good selection on any animal really..

my manager ordered a Malaysian Earth Tiger (Cyriopagopus schioedtei), a Emerald Skeleton Tarantula (Ephebopus uatuman), and a Usumbara Baboon (Pterinochilus murinus) today.


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 17, 2008)

im taking a poll..

who thinks i should get my hands on the cobalt while i can?


----------



## AlainL (Mar 17, 2008)

jon.rothweiler said:


> im taking a poll..
> 
> who thinks i should get my hands on the cobalt while i can?


I would say, if you want a H.lividum, get a captive bred, not a wild caught one.

Just my opinion.


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 17, 2008)

how do i know which one it is?


----------



## JayzunBoget (Mar 17, 2008)

At that size at a pet store, unless it is a buyback from a customer, the odds are overwhelming that it is wild caught. 
I saw this thread earlier and thought, along with others, I am sure, that it was unusual to see that species on your hand instead of mutilating it. Because it is wild caught, there are a whole host of nasty potential reasons why it is not acting typically.
It could be that that just happens to be a sweet heart cobalt. I've seen weirder things. It could also be that it is not feeling well enough to act like itself due to stress, parasites, who know what else.
The previous poster was wise to recommend captive bred.


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 17, 2008)

well the other day i attempted to handle it again, if i didnt know any better i would of thought it wanted a hug. im smart enough to not try to handle it again, not only the cobalt, but most Ts in general.


----------



## AlainL (Mar 18, 2008)

jon.rothweiler said:


> how do i know which one it is?


Hi,

Just buy it from a renown breeder, they normally only sell cb.


----------



## pearson340 (Mar 18, 2008)

hahahaha buy it mate just if someone come in looking at it just say not for sale hahah allways works for me and how the hell are you holding it come over my house i dare you to hold mine   mite have to take a few trips to the hospital man mine flips when i feed it runs up the walls of its tank at night i can here it nice tho


----------



## Derek W. (Mar 18, 2008)

jon.rothweiler said:


> jacks has a pretty good selection on any animal really..
> 
> my manager ordered a Malaysian Earth Tiger (Cyriopagopus schioedtei), a Emerald Skeleton Tarantula (Ephebopus uatuman), and a Usumbara Baboon (Pterinochilus murinus) today.


Yeah the nearest petstore with any sort of decent selection of T's and reptiles is about 50 miles from me...

And I say go for the cobalt at that price and if you think you're ready for it. For the record I don't support buying wild caught T's when a captive bred alternative is available. However, I think with this particular spider I would rather see someone who is aware of what they're getting into end up with it instead of someone who walked into a petstore and bought it on an impulse because they thought it looked cool.


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 18, 2008)

ive done my research and i see it 5 times a week at work. i had to switch its enclosure today to make room for more Ts tomorrow. it almost bit me :8o , i was so scared. must have been in a real nice mood that day i held it.


----------



## Gold Skulltula (Mar 19, 2008)

jon.rothweiler said:


> ive done my research and i see it 5 times a week at work. i had to switch its enclosure today to make room for more Ts tomorrow. it almost bit me :8o , i was so scared. must have been in a real nice mood that day i held it.


I think the scariest thing I've ever done was move my H. Lividum from one tank to another.  She wasn't too aggressive, just very very fast.  That combined with a fear of me meant she almost got away from me twice.  I like my cobalt, but as I heard it put perfectly by someone...  "enjoy your pet hole full of the she devil herself".
If you give her a proper burrow you probably won't see her very often.


----------



## Gold Skulltula (Mar 19, 2008)

jon.rothweiler said:


> ive done my research and i see it 5 times a week at work. i had to switch its enclosure today to make room for more Ts tomorrow. it almost bit me :8o , i was so scared. must have been in a real nice mood that day i held it.


I think the scariest thing I've ever done was move my H. Lividum from one tank to another.  She wasn't too aggressive, just very very fast.  That combined with a fear of me meant she almost got away from me twice.  I like my cobalt, but as I heard it put perfectly by someone...  "enjoy your pet hole full of the she devil herself".
If you give her a proper burrow you probably won't see her very often.


----------



## tamjam69 (Mar 20, 2008)

seanbond said:


> this type of spider is not meant to be held. really none of them are, we just feel like we need to hold the more docile sp, which i havent done since i was lie 12-13 rs old. if its not acting defensive when you go to hold it, thats red flags buddy b/c normally they wouldnt let you touch them with a 10 foot pole. hopefully its ok. if you wanna hold something get a anole or a rosea, lividums are good to "LOOK" at.


I agree if you can hold one of these theres something up. unless its a mature male I guess. :? :?


----------



## von_z (Mar 21, 2008)

Just buy the freakin' thing!!!:wall:


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 21, 2008)

sounds like im going to. it depends on how much money i have left after spring break.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 2, 2008)

*um..*



Profkrakatoa said:


> Whenever you're showing it to prospective customer, play up the bad traits and scare them so it remains unsold, and you can get it just to make room!




now that's never really a good idea.. like we need more arachnophobes...


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 2, 2008)

*another thing..*

that doesn't look that much like a cobalt... am I wrong?


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 2, 2008)

*Just buy it*

Is that a subadult/adult female? If so, 50$ for it is a joke. Get it yesterday!!! )


----------



## Skullptor (Jun 3, 2008)

jon.rothweiler said:


> sounds like im going to. it depends on how much money i have left after spring break.


That being said, you probably aren't getting it!


----------



## sirandyofgecko (Jun 5, 2008)

Nothing to add really, except that I got mine for free ;P !  Rehomed it from the local animal centre.

Love the comment about a pet hole containing the she-devil herself.  That just about sums it up!

here's my baby







Good luck and I hope you aquire her soon

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Lopez (Jun 5, 2008)

tortuga00 said:


> that doesn't look that much like a cobalt... am I wrong?


Yes.

It looks exactly like most H.lividum in the hobby.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jun 5, 2008)

Wonder if the OP got the tarantula. Why post a thread about wanting a tarantula then after 3 months still don't have it...


----------

